# Solved: iCondom or Pod Shield?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

I am thinking about getting a clear transparent case for my iPod. There are 2 choices on eBay: iCondom or Pod Shield. They both look good, but it looks like Pod Shield also protects the sides. Does anyone have iCondom or Pod Shield? If you do can you please tell me your experience with each product. Thanks!


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Icondom....lol.....Mac is running out of ideas for names.

There's also the Dlo Podfolio mini (leather, $29)

http://www.everythingipod.com/sugge...hSKU=w009-m9998&max=1&eqAVAILdatarq=YES&max=1

Dlo Jam Jacket Mini (Transperant colors, $19)

http://www.everythingipod.com/sugge...hSKU=W009-m5049&max=1&eqAVAILdatarq=YES&max=1


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

Check out iCondom at: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3078849526&category=41002

Check out Pod Shield at: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3078155030&category=41002


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

can someone please help me?

thanks


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

I would go for the ICondom :up:


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

ummmm
do i wanna know?


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

LOL.....its for the Ipod....

(Same thing i thought first time)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

anyone else had any experience with the iCondom and Pod Shield cases for the iPod?


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

I would go with the Pod Shield. Not because I have any experience with either one, cuz I would never own a Mac, but because it might just be easier to say 'I bought a shield for my pod' rather than 'i bought a condom for my pod'. Unless of course you need a classy conversation starter. Nothing says "I'm a serious, warm hearted, caring male/female" like..... "Hey, I just bought a condom on ebay for my pod, wanna see it?"

This is *JUST* a suggestion


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No glove no love!! Wrap that rascal (pod)! Never thought of naming it POD!


----------



## AllStar0419 (Jun 19, 2004)

sadly, your attempt to look smart by making someone else look stupid has proved futile.


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

My friend has the pod sheild and it works better than the Icondom especially if u drop it.


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

i make mine out of duct tape its easy. Cover the whole thing stick side up (fairly tightly) and leave a inch or two on each side (top/bot) out. Then cover that with sticky side (in) duct tape. (they have different colors to) Then fold in the side on the bottom and tape them, like on a christmas present with the two triangles. Then cut off any extra stuff on the top and viola! or however you say it. I have a gray one, a purple one, a clear one, a blue one, and a yellow one, oh and one black one. Dont make clear ones they suck they get hair and crap in them. Use duck brand duct tape.


----------

